# Mots de passes perdus dans préférence safari !



## Batistedu92 (21 Août 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai un mac book pro fin 2011 sous OSX Mavericks 10.9.
J'ai accidentellement supprimé tous mes mots de passe et noms d'utilisateur enregistrés dans mes préférences Safari. Je dois  les retrouver impérativement ... 
J'ai cherché sur internet des info mais en vain.
Quelqu'un pourrait t-il m'indiquer la marche à suivre ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2014)

dans tes sauvegardes
soit dans tes anciens fichiers safari
soit aussi dans l'ancien trousseau

edit par ailleurs si ce sont TES logs , ben sois tu les connais
soit tu les as aussi notés ailleurs
(gestionnaire de mots de passe , notes divers)


----------



## Batistedu92 (21 Août 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse mais je suis pas très doué avec les ordinateurs et je ne sais pas comment avoir accès à ce que tu m'as indiqué ...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2014)

plusieurs questions
* c'est ton mac?
*Quelles sauvegardes externes?
Time machine? clone? autre

*icloud ou pas d'icloud?
--
et enfin dans tous les cas quand on """"oublie"" un mot de passe il y a des procédures de  recup ou reset ( variables selon site)

et enfin
 avoir une trace indépendante de ce genre de données est très simple les coffres forts à mots de passe et notes sécurisées  sont faits pour ca
t'en as un sur le mac le trousseau
et safari l'utilise
d'ailleurs va verifier dans le trousseau  si  c'est toujours dedans ou pas
( sans doute pas)


----------



## Batistedu92 (21 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> plusieurs questions
> * c'est ton mac?
> *Quelles sauvegardes externes?
> Time machine? clone? autre
> ...



Il s'agit bien de mon mac mais je n'ai aucun système de sauvegarde type Time Machine .... ni de sauvegarde externe.
Je possède un compte iCloud. 
Certe je pourrai utiliser fonctions mdp oubliées des sites mais se serait fastidieux car j'avais mes mdp enregistrés dans safari.
Et enfin pas de traces de mes données dans safari juste celles ne concernant pas safari.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2014)

déjà ne PAS faire de sauvegarde externe c'est pas malin
quelque soit l'ordinateur pc ou mac
ca permet de remettre des fichiers en cas de besoin
 corrompus , bourde de manip , retour à état anterieur etc

donc assez vite  acheter un disque externe pour sauvegardes

puisque tu as icloud
voir là
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5813?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Batistedu92 (21 Août 2014)

iCloud non activé pour le trousseau 
Je crois que c'est définitivement mort pour mes mdp


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2014)

d'une part c''st pas mort puisque tu les connais ( ou devrais , et  en avoir une copie planquée) 
d'autre part  c'est récuperable ( via sites et email en general, ou clef de reset) 
et t'as regardé le trousseau?


----------



## Batistedu92 (21 Août 2014)

Ok merci pour tes réponses  je vais essayer de voir du coté d'un récupérateur de données


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2014)

ca ne marchera pas
il n'y a aucun fichier viré ou re crée

car Safari a juste modifié dans les fichiers qu'il utilise déjà !
( un banal édit)


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2014)

As-tu vérifié dans Trousseau d'accès si les mots de passe n'y sont pas encore?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> As-tu vérifié dans Trousseau d'accès si les mots de passe n'y sont pas encore?


déjà demandé , ca a pas l'air de percuter
donc on insiste
regarder le trousseau de ton compte mac


----------

